
The Surprising Relativism of the Brain’s GPS - kawera
http://nautil.us/issue/58/self/the-surprising-relativism-of-the-brains-gps
======
your-nanny
Botbinick et al's paper is a step forward in the right direction, but their
ideas still need evidence from carefully planned experimental studies

